# Welche Vorgehensweise



## yvesdaeschle (23. Sep 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten Vorgehensweise/Plattfrom für mein Programm.

Kurz zum Programm: Das Programm soll Modulfähig sein.
Basis ist eine Personenverwaltung. Auf Basis dieser Personenverwaltung sollen andere Module Funktionalität bieten/erweitern - z.B. Planung von Terminen, Ressourcen usw. Darüber hinaus sollen Module hinzugefügt werden können, die unabhängig von der Personenverwaltung ist.
Jedes Modul soll sich in ein GUI Framework einbetten können um dort seine Funktionalität visuell zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Meine Frage ist jetzt wie mache ich sowas am besten?
Diese "Produkte" kommen für mich bis jetzt in Frage:OSGi (Apache Felix) oder/und Spring RCP.

Aber ich werde nicht so ganz schlau.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiter helfen!?
Wenn was unklar ist, einfach nachfragen.

Vielen Dank!
Yves


----------



## Landei (23. Sep 2009)

Nimm doch gleich Eclipse oder Netbeans als RCP-Basis. Die "Einstiegshürde" ist zwar etwas höher, aber ich denke, bei einem größeren Projekt zahlt sich das schnell aus.


----------



## yvesdaeschle (23. Sep 2009)

Danke.
Aber mir gehts zuerst darum, was der beste Ansatz/Vorgehensweise wäre.
Ist der RCP Ansatz in diesem Falle der Richtige?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Sep 2009)

Insbesondere wenn es um erweiterbare GUI geht ist IMO Eclipse RCP die perfekte Wahl.


----------



## vogella (27. Sep 2009)

Probiers doch Eclipse RCP einfach mal aus: Eclipse RCP - Tutorial (Eclipse 3.5)


----------

